# UFC 110 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This time it's for real, this is the signup thread for UFC 110 Championship pick 'em where the wins and losses count and somebody leaves as the champ.










UFC 110 takes place in Australia, but the main card will still be live at the usual time according to UFC.com: Saturday, Feb. 20 at 10 EST. Picks must be sent before the prelims happen at 7 pm EST. (For those overseas that deadline is midnight GMT)
The fights currently scheduled include:



> Antonio Rodgrigo Nogueira vs Cain Velasquez
> Michael Bisping vs Wanderlei Silva
> Joe Stevenson vs George Sotiropolous
> Ryan Bader vs Keith Jardine
> ...


Will try to update the fighters listed if anything changes in the next 12 days, but it's the responsibility of the person making the picks to decide when to send them. It can only be done one time. For a help guide to the rules and scoring of Championship pick 'em see Walker's thread:

http://www.mmaforum.com/championshi...-return-mmaf-championship-pick-em-league.html


*Championship Pick 'em UFC 110 Matchups* (Results on pg. 35)

And now *it's time
*









for the main event... the undisputed MMAForum Championship Pick 'em title will go to the winner: 

Main Event
Toxic (0-0) vs ThaFranchise (0-0)


Main Card

jmacjer (0-0) vs Machida Karate (0-0)
Davisty69 (0-0) vs D.P. (0-0)
HitOrGetHit (0-0) vs Intermission (0-0)
LJStronge (0-0) vs TheGrizzlyBear (0-0)
attention (0-0) vs Toxie (0-0)


Undercard

Xerxes (0-0) vs SJ (0-0)
TraMaI (0-0) vs Walker (0-0)
hixxy (0-0) vs SigFig (0-0)
Spoken (0-0) vs BobbyCooper(0-0)
dudeabides (0-0) vs Ruckus (0-0)
Inkdot (0-0) vs SUR1109 (0-0)
sillywillybubba (0-0) vs matin_32 (0-0)
JBS (0-0) vs Atmosphere (0-0)
KryOnicle (0-0) vs Ape City (0-0)
N1™ (0-0) vs Coldcall420 (0-0)​











Members signed up:
*
Coldcall420
Ape City
KryOnicle
JBS
Atmosphere
SigFig
sillywillybubba
hixxy
matin_32
Davisty69
Toxie
D.P.
Xerxes
Walker
Inkdot
TraMaI
N1™
Intermission
Machida Karate
ThaFranchise
BobbyCooper
TheGrizzlyBear
LjStronge
SUR1109
Ruckus
HitOrGetHit
jmacjer
SJ
attention
SpoKen
Future CPL Champion and Kingpin Toxic
dudeabides

Reminder, picks must be sent or posted in this thread by Saturday, Feb. 20 at 7 p.m. EST.*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im in and that bum ThaFranchise better quit ducking me.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

I shall test my mettle


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Me me me!




............ This is a REALLY hard card to pick. In my opinion.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, but it's gonna be a good one Suicid... er, SJ.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm in. I request Machida Karate. Derail that train before it even gets going.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am in. Good thing I saw the thread, I didn't realize that we had to sign up for every event! But now I know! :thumb02:

I AM DOWN!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, the records will be kept again with this one, and any paid member can play even if they missed the exhibition. Or if they did play and it wasn't their thing, well ya know...


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

i'm in after the warm up.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

im in...:thumbsup:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

You know I'm in - Hell yeah!


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in, and I don't care who you put in front of me because once im done with them you're going to need a mop to clean the blood out of the cage.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> I'm in, and I don't care who you put in front of me because once im done with them you're going to need a mop to clean the blood out of the cage.


All talk from the Bear! 

How did you get on last time?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I told you all ThaFranchise is ducking me, see he don't want none of me.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oh this a tough card.. but count me in again!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I told you all ThaFranchise is ducking me, see he don't want none of me.


You got to admit it's going to be hilarious if he owns you!?! :thumb02:


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

The Champ is here...and it's good to hear LJ is holding it down for ThaFranchise, we all know Toxic's a closet Franchise fan too.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

jmacjer said:


> I'm in. I request Machida Karate. Derail that train before it even gets going.


 
NICE the only guy to have more points then me on 109!

This will be my ultimate Fighter finale, and its time to win my 6 figure contract!


Sorry jmacjer the only differance between us, is that CPL is a guessing game for u 

But not for Machida Karate! :angry02:

Ill be like Machida and be undefeated when i fight the Champ! :thumb01:

LOOK OUT Toxic and ThaFranchise!

Im here to KO the Champ! :fight02:


Ps... SIGN ME IN! This should be a hard card! Perfect!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> NICE the only guy to have more points then me on 109!
> 
> This will be my ultimate Fighter finale, and its time to win my 6 figure contract!
> 
> ...


The only way you go undefeated is if you manage to beat everyone while stearing clear of me and my homie Spoken!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The only way you go undefeated is if you manage to beat everyone while stearing clear of me and my homie Spoken!


 

HEHE looking forward to it, after i put this puppy to sleep, ill take any challenge :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The only way you go undefeated is if you manage to beat everyone while stearing clear of me and my homie Spoken!


You mean the Spoken that I just finished beating the shit out of?

Count me in and im thinking I want HOGH!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> You mean the Spoken that I just finished beating the shit out of?
> 
> Count me in and im thinking I want HOGH!


Man last round was just sparring. Now it is fight time.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Intermission said:


> You mean the Spoken that I just finished beating the shit out of?
> 
> Count me in and im thinking I want HOGH!


Hey, undercards got you the win this time. But I'ma work my way back up, and next time we scrap I'm getting KO of the night on you!

Just watch, me and Hit are going to be forces to reckon with! Just watch!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I have got you guys so far signed up. Intermission wants HOGH, jmacjer wants Machida Karate, who'd Toxic want again?... :confused02: Well anyway, if you didn't know the sign up list is on the front page of the thread under the CPL logo. Trying to keep it updated. :thumbsup: (and I knew it was ThaFranchise)


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> NICE the only guy to have more points then me on 109!
> 
> This will be my ultimate Fighter finale, and its time to win my 6 figure contract!
> 
> ...


You mean you're gonna really lose to someone, but somehow you manage to pull of a split decision?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'll fight anybody! Somebody step up so I can send a message to everyone here.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I'll fight anybody! Somebody step up so I can send a message to everyone here.


You already sent a message to everyone here

"I got a glass chin and Intermission beat me so bad. Fight me for a free win"


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Intermission said:


> You already sent a message to everyone here
> 
> "I got a glass chin and Intermission beat me so bad. Fight me for a free win"


We'll see how long you can keep it up. I mean, I already have the video editing competition on lock, so I guess this is all you can talk about huh?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> We'll see how long you can keep it up. I mean, I already have the video editing competition on lock, so I guess this is all you can talk about huh?


If the community votes for quality and not quantity then they will vote for my video. 1 min long but packs a punch.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> We'll see how long you can keep it up. I mean, I already have the video editing competition on lock, so I guess this is all you can talk about huh?


Is this pick'em thing supposed to be RP? That's sure what it seems like. I am confused...:confused03:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> You already sent a message to everyone here
> 
> "I got a glass chin and Intermission beat me so bad. Fight me for a free win"


I already told you, last time was just sparring. We save the big guns for real competition.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I already told you, last time was just sparring. We save the big guns for real competition.


Thats not what Spoken said before LAST fight. But its all good, looks like were going at it for UFC 110, better bring your A game son.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Stokes said:


> Is this pick'em thing supposed to be RP? That's sure what it seems like. I am confused...:confused03:


Pretty much yeah. It set up in a fighting format so we have fun with it pretty much.



HitOrGetHit said:


> I already told you, last time was just sparring. We save the big guns for real competition.


I'll admit it, I lost fair and square, I couldn't get a ahold of the big guns this fight, he was too good for me.



Intermission said:


> Thats not what Spoken said before LAST fight. But its all good, looks like were going at it for UFC 110, better bring your A game son.


HoGH vs Intermission as main event anyone?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> HoGH vs Intermission as main event anyone?


I'm down


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Stokes said:


> You mean you're gonna really lose to someone, but somehow you manage to pull of a split decision?


 
I didn't say anything about what im going to do when i Defend my title, but ill assume the loser will want to argue the results....

Till they see the score cards and what happened of coarse


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

There's alot of big heads in up in here after what was just an exhibition...Spoken? Stokes? Anyone else, it really doesn't matter. Took the sparring session, tweaked my came and ready to knock somebody the $%#@ out!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> There's alot of big heads in up in here after what was just an exhibition...Spoken? Stokes? Anyone else, it really doesn't matter. Took the sparring session, tweaked my came and ready to knock somebody the $%#@ out!!!


 

lol Yeah its risky to talk to much smack on a card that can go either way with most the fights....

CroCop vs Rothwell is hard because we dont know what Crocop is coming.


Bisping vs Wandy is hard because Wandy can easily get that KO punch....

Cain and Nog is hard because we haven't seen Cain fight such a Vet and we dont know if he can do the same shit he has been doing....

And the Keith and Bader fight.... Is really hard, Bader having easy KO power and Keith being a glass chin Vet and almost beating guys with heavy hands like Rampage, by Decision... Tough call...

And then the Undercard has some noobies that is hard to see how they do against higher Caliber....

Hard card looking forward to others having a hard time choosing as well lol


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah right MK this card is really tough for such a competition. You need definitely a lot of luck to make it^^


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Stokes said:


> Is this pick'em thing supposed to be RP? That's sure what it seems like. I am confused...:confused03:



Stokes, see ya postin in here but not saying you're in. Want to go for it? That thread I linked to in the first post (from Walker) has all the rules and help related stuff. The picking is by: fighter who wins/method he wins by/round he wins in, or if you say decision in method it's the type of decision instead of round.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Stokes, see ya postin in here but not saying you're in. Want to go for it? That thread I linked to in the first post (from Walker) has all the rules and help related stuff. The picking is by: fighter who wins/method he wins by/round he wins in, or if you say decision in method it's the type of decision instead of round.


I'm game for the pick'em, just not big into the role playing thing. :laugh:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Stokes said:


> I'm game for the pick'em, just not big into the role playing thing. :laugh:


Lol, its def fake shit talk and not role playing, im not pretending I am a level 80 warrior with blue Armour or some shit. I am just saying I knocked Spoken out


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Stokes said:


> I'm game for the pick'em, just not big into the role playing thing. :laugh:


Jump in Stokes! I don't have an opponent yet, so I challenge you, without the trash talk of course^^ classy you know


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Jump in Stokes! I don't have an opponent yet, so I challenge you, without the trash talk of course^^ classy you know


Alright I'm game. Sign me up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I see my victem was brave enough to show his face, Franchise, you should have kept running baby, mercy is for the weak and I will show you none.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Alright I'm game. Sign me up.


Awesome :thumb02: 

It's an honor for me^^


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Awesome :thumb02:
> 
> It's an honor for me^^


Duh. Go check out me and Khov's competition thread man. It's in the VIP Lounge.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Stokes said:


> I'm game for the pick'em, just not big into the role playing thing. :laugh:


Cool you're in, read those rules/scoring in Walker's if any ?'s or I can help before it starts. The trash talk is just to keep it interesting and good natured at the heart of it no big deal to worry over. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I want a piece of Stokes when im threw with my next fight, ill look forward to that match, if he is still willing to face a champ at that time.... *Yawn*


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll take on anyone, and there should be people jumping at the chance considering I got the lowest points out of EVERYBODY in the exhibitions! lol

Still, this card is harder than that one, so god knows how I am going to fair, still they say heart can take you a long way right?....


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Ill fight anyone, im in for all of them. I think after this win it will really show whos in line for a title shot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> Ill fight anyone, im in for all of them. I think after this win it will really show whos in line for a title shot.


Yep and you will be at the end of that line!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Please sign me up!


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

ill fight any one thats put in front of me time to test my insight...:thumb02:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like everyone wants a piece of my wang bone. Shame, I only got one.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Inkdot said:


> Please sign me up!


No worries guy with the cool yet sad sig, you're in and wow already sent the picks, got those too.


Everybody else that still hasn't signed up and wants to has til the weekend then the matchups are going up (Sunday morning) :thumb02:


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks, this card is really difficult to predict, all the well known fighters are matched so evenly and there is so many (for me) unknown fighters from Australia and some undercard UFC fighters I don't know very well. 

In UFC 109 I got 4/5 of the main card fights right (on a swedish site, not here). Was wrong about Sonnen vs Nate fight, I had Nate as 99% fav in that encounter lol. 

In this UFC 110 card, I'll be very happy if I get more then 50% correct :confused03:

I mean, how can anyone predict some of these undercard fights? Just flip a coin lol!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> Thanks, this card is really difficult to predict, all the well known fighters are matched so evenly and there is so many (for me) unknown fighters from Australia and some undercard UFC fighters I don't know very well.
> 
> In UFC 109 I got 4/5 of the main card fights right (on a swedish site, not here). Was wrong about Sonnen vs Nate fight, I had Nate as 99% fav in that encounter lol.
> 
> ...



I know right! But its the Kinda Challenge that shows who has the deeper insight on the fighters.

But like you said some are some coin flips.... Keith might get KO'ed in 5 seconds, or put on a good show...

Wandy can KO Bisping easily but if he doesn't could he win a Decision???

And we haven't seen Cain fight someone with half of Nogs fighting record.....

And is Cro Cop finally coming back or is he going to get eaten from the hungry granite Chin Rothwelll.... 

and i can keep going on about 80% of the fights... But lets just say its going to be a tough ass card that will separate the men from the boys, and lets end it at that lol....


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I just hope Elvis wins, another loss on his already horrible record and I fear suicide (or at the very least alcoholism).

I have some predictions if I may be bold enough to post them publicly.

After UFC 110:

1) Sotiropolus will be considered a contender.

2) Keith Jardine will retire. :sarcastic01:

3) People will drink many Foster beers.

4) Somewhere a kangaroo will get shot.

5) I'll not touch Nog vs 'Brown pride' with a ten foot pole, lol I have NO IDEA how that one will go.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> I just hope Elvis wins, another loss on his already horrible record and I fear suicide (or at the very least alcoholism).
> 
> I have some predictions if I may be bold enough to post them publicly.
> 
> ...


I have faith in Keith! And i see the "Brown Pride" killing the other Brownie...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'm in but I want to challenge myself- I want to either fighter a tomato can or someone who will promise to the throw the fight. :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Walker said:


> I'm in but I want to challenge myself- I want to either fighter a tomato can or someone who will promise to the throw the fight. :thumb02:


Hmmm... How much creds are you paying? :innocent01:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Hmmm... How much creds are you paying? :innocent01:


My thoughts exactly, although I feel I may come in the first category of "can"!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> My thoughts exactly, although I feel I may come in the first category of "can"!


Well not counting any credits he may or may not have in savings, he looks to be good for 9,162,238.20 credits!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Well not counting any credits he may or may not have in savings, he looks to be good for 9,162,238.20 credits!


half & half, what you saying?:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> half & half, what you saying?:thumbsup:


I throw it this card and you do the next! Sounds right to me! :thumb02:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I throw it this card and you do the next! Sounds right to me! :thumb02:


Deal

Although I have found a flaw in our plan.....perhaps we should of discussed this over PM!! :thumb03:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> Deal
> 
> Although I have found a flaw in our plan.....perhaps we should of discussed this over PM!! :thumb03:


Haha shhhh they will never know!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Haha shhhh they will never know!


So this is your excuse for when I win?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> So this is your excuse for when I win?


Haha man I could try and throw this card and still beat you!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm very sorry to inform my future opponent that I'm in.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Haha man I could try and throw this card and still beat you!


lol well see about that.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> I'm very sorry to inform my future opponent that I'm in.


Awesome! You and Walker are in, and the 'get in your head' comments go over mine so no worries here :thumb03:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright moment of truth, I'm in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome bud! 

These are the people that have signed up so far, and sorta wondering how we're gonna get picks from one of them... But, everybody has til the 20th at 7 to send them except Inkdot and TraMaI are already done:

D.P.
Xerxes
Walker
Inkdot
TraMaI
Stokes
Intermission
Machida Karate
ThaFranchise
BobbyCooper
TheGrizzlyBear
LjStronge
SUR1109
Ruckus
HitOrGetHit
jmacjer
SJ
attention
SpoKen
Toxic
dudeabides

Still time to sign up but the matchups are going up this weekend.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Can I be in too pretty please?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, for signing up. Alright!

Got you down too Davisty, sounds good.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Count.me in, I'll send my picks tomorrow


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am joining for the first time. I don't know how its going down tho. Maybe you send me another friendly PM dudeabides ?

Edit: I checked that "Return of the MMAf....." thread. Easy understandable explanation! There are some serious players here. You guys should make a living with MMA Bets.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in, loved doing the last one, cant wait for this one


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up guys, look back tomorrow for the matchup you're in. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

very excited.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

is it to late to sign up? i have the memory of a retarded monkey and forget to do things i mean to do.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

This is going to be either a really good night or a really bad one....

There are so many questions to be answered with these fights that its hard to guess the outcome.

There are a lot of guys coming from way easier compitition so its hard to guess how they will do against a higher Caliber...

And hard to guess what Keith is coming or what Cro Cop is coming...

If there styles in the undercard dont match as good on Fight Night as they did in my head, and i lose some undercards, im going to be scared coming to the Crocop and Keith fights...


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> This is going to be either a really good night or a really bad one....
> 
> There are so many questions to be answered with these fights that its hard to guess the outcome.
> 
> ...


Making excuses already I see.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

jmacjer said:


> Making excuses already I see.


 

LOL OH there are no excuses! You'll be facing the same hard card my friend!

I just hope u will learn to not call out MK after this card :thumbsdown:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

sillywillybubba said:


> is it to late to sign up? i have the memory of a retarded monkey and forget to do things i mean to do.


Nah, not too late, last day to sign up but day's hardly over. Walker's help thread has the rules/scoring if you need it and anything else let me know :drink01:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Nah, not too late, last day to sign up but day's hardly over. Walker's help thread has the rules/scoring if you need it and anything else let me know :drink01:


 
You the Man for setting all this up and coming up with such fast fight results! 

ALL HAIL dudeabides! raise01:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm in...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. These are also updated on the front page of the thread.

The fight card to pick from as scheduled shows:



> Antonio Rodgrigo Nogueira vs Cain Velasquez
> Michael Bisping vs Wanderlei Silva
> Joe Stevenson vs George Sotiropolous
> Ryan Bader vs Keith Jardine
> ...


*Championship Pick 'em UFC 110 Matchups*

And now *it's time
*









for the main event... the undisputed MMAForum Championship Pick 'em title will go to the winner: 

Main Event
Toxic (0-0) vs ThaFranchise (0-0)


Our main card is filled with proven fighters who have done well in exhibition bouts and some earlier in their pro careers, the matchups on the live main card are:

Main Card

jmacjer (0-0) vs Machida Karate (0-0)
Davisty69 (0-0) vs D.P. (0-0)
HitOrGetHit (0-0) vs Intermission (0-0)
LJStronge (0-0) vs TheGrizzlyBear (0-0)
attention (0-0) vs Toxie (0-0)


The undercard is for up and coming fighters, but you do not want to miss this action, the matchups are:

Undercard

Xerxes (0-0) vs SJ (0-0)
TraMaI (0-0) vs Walker (0-0)
hixxy (0-0) vs SigFig (0-0)
Spoken (0-0) vs BobbyCooper(0-0)
dudeabides (0-0) vs Ruckus (0-0)
Inkdot (0-0) vs SUR1109 (0-0)
sillywillybubba (0-0) vs matin_32 (0-0)
JBS (0-0) vs Atmosphere (0-0)
KryOnicle (0-0) vs Ape City (0-0)
N1™ (0-0) vs Coldcall420 (0-0)

​










Reminder, picks must be sent by Saturday Feb. 20th at 7 EST.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would like to point out my beautiful spot on the main card. Attention will be a worthy opponent, but you shall feel the power of the Toxie. 

Glad to see my D.P here too


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

sillywillybubba (0-0) vs matin_32 (0-0)

I'm going to spend some time today, watching fights and the current odds. I hope I can win my first fight :>.

Also i wish luck and fun to my opponent and every other member. Lets have some fun.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry bobby, but I want to make it on the main card for the next event, I'ma have to knock you out buddy.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Can you still sign up?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Sorry bobby, but I want to make it on the main card for the next event, I'ma have to knock you out buddy.


Well, you probably know that ppl call me "Elusive" 
so won't happen buddy^^


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I demand a title shot after I derail HOGH and after embarrasing Spoken!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I demand a title shot after I derail HOGH and after embarrasing Spoken!


I hope that I can embarrass Spoken the same way you did Inter^^


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I hope that I can embarrass Spoken the same way you did Inter^^


Don't worry, you will.


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

Are we still able to sign up? I wasn't aware I needed to sign up for each event.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I demand a title shot after I derail HOGH and after embarrasing Spoken!



I saw that fight. Underdog domination, it was great :thumbsup:.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

matin_32 said:


> I saw that fight. Underdog domination, it was great :thumbsup:.


I watched it too. It was due to an early eye poke that was not seen by the ref and then Spoken never looked the same.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha hope my glass jaw dosen't get exposed!

hmm propably shouldn't have mentioned that...


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I watched it too. It was due to an early eye poke that was not seen by the ref and then Spoken never looked the same.


:O Wasn't on purpose though, right?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

matin_32 said:


> :O Wasn't on purpose though, right?


It was dirty, It looked like the poke was an accident but he continued to attack after he knew he poked him in the eye.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dude you are entertaining! Thumbs up.

But I'm not believing you anything, Intermission what do you say mate? Did you really fight with unfair weapons?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

SigFig said:


> I'm in...


You certainly are. In a rear naked choke after 30 seconds into the fight, and then 10 seconds later, your out..


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh wow you guys are going at it. I like it how this turns into an almost real fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

matin_32 said:


> Oh wow you guys are going at it. I like it how this turns into an almost real fight.


Haha it is all in good fun.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

matin_32 said:


> Oh wow you guys are going at it. I like it how this turns into an almost real fight.


Like HoGH said, nothing here is taken seriously. The hype and smacktalk helps you to feel the pressure though, and as you see, it gets pretty intense.

Of course, what happens in CPL, stays in CPL.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Toxie said:


> I would like to point out my beautiful spot on the main card. Attention will be a worthy opponent, but you shall feel the power of the Toxie.
> 
> Glad to see my D.P here too


Holy crap! I made it onto the main card... woo hoo!

Ack, I feel the pressure now... I think I got a tough match up. Great battle to look forward to! ...btw, I like being the underdog, I got nuthin to lose and everything gain... awww yeah


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It is official, I will be avenging Spoken's loss very soon!


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

So why does everyone have an empty record? There was the 109 CPL already amiright?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

matin_32 said:


> So why does everyone have an empty record? There was the 109 CPL already amiright?


The first card was an exhibition so the new players can see how it works. The official season starts with the Nog/Cain card. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

109 was an exhibition matin, and it looks like the dude will abide to getting KTFO.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Ouuuuu, top of the prelims! It's on 'zerks'!

I need the big creds to support my gambling habits.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The first card was an exhibition so the new players can see how it works. The official season starts with the Nog/Cain card. :thumbsup:


Just like HOGH said, matin. Anybody who didn't play 109 did not miss out on the record books, but they got a lot of help/advice talk in the sign up thread, plus stuff like reminder pm's and whatnot that doesn't happen in real Champ Pick 'ems. Such as, if somebody forgets to send picks by Saturday night it's just going to be a loss in this round. That first signup thread stays up in the CPL forum with a sticky just in case anybody wants to read Walker's 'how-to' posts and the other things in there.



Ruckus said:


> 109 was an exhibition matin, and it looks like the dude will abide to getting KTFO.


Yeah, well, that's like your opinion, man. I see a double ko actually if you compare our scores in the exhibition


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Yeah, well, that's like your opinion, man. I see a double ko actually if you compare our scores in the exhibition


LOL man. You could be correct, IF you were to go off the exhibition scores.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It was dirty, It looked like the poke was an accident but he continued to attack after he knew he poked him in the eye.


Aha, Truth is I gave Spoken an uppercut that landed right on his eye, and fractured his orbital bone, thus causing him to lose vision so he thought I "Poked" him, he went down and I pulled a nice gogoplata for the fans. 



matin_32 said:


> Dude you are entertaining! Thumbs up.
> 
> But I'm not believing you anything, Intermission what do you say mate? Did you really fight with unfair weapons?


Nooo, I owned him fair and square. It was an uppercut 



HitOrGetHit said:


> It is official, I will be avenging Spoken's loss very soon!


Lol, I should make a list of all my victims when I am the champ..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

He is lying. The instant replay showed his finger about 2nd knuckle deep in Spoken's eye. It was like Cro Cop/Al Turk all over again.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Where's that fool "Cuddly" Bear!

BadBoy is going down!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh Damn! Im like the Co Main event....

Its now or never baby! jmacjer chose the wrong Machida fan to call out! :fight02:

Its time to make a statement !!!:mistress01:


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Im gonna KO LJ like Hendo KO'd Bisping, except the ref is gonna have to sedate me to get me to stop mauling you once you hit the ground.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

lol, fairplay, but I don't think you need sedating as you are obviously asleep and dreaming!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in if there's room.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't you bums know, this thread should be left open to discuss my greatness and inevitable domination of the ThaFranchise who is off cowering in a corner somewhere. Hell the bum probably won't even show.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

HA, like anyone is betting on you winning toxic, haven't you heard?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Even though The Grizzly usually talks shit, (like thinking he will take me out in the CPL) on this occasion he is correct, The Franchise takes toxic any way he wants


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man no love for Toxic at all around here. We need to have some vBookies for these things!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic takes it however he wants! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> HA, like anyone is betting on you winning toxic, haven't you heard?


Do they even allow you on the main card? I thought you were still working at my dry cleaners. I was gonna ask you if you managed to wash my jock without damaging it this time.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh jeez its going down here. Don't you guys know that the master joined the games? So sit down and watch me climbing that ladder up and owning all of you.


Lol i like this :>


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Toxic takes it however he wants! :thumbsup:


I agreed, he takes it. Bobby, you look like a good fighter, our fight will be fun. May the best man win :thumb02:

(That'll be me fellas)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been training with Spoken recently and he is as focused as he has ever been. He is looking very sharp and has improved greatly since the exhibition card.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I must say Hit, I've learn a lot from you. We're feeding off of each other very well, I picked up a few things and Hit picked up a few things. I think overall we're going to looking much better than our first showings.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Toxic takes it however he wants! :thumbsup:



Im with my boy Bobby, i think Toxic has this in the bag!

Until he faces me of coarse :wink01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I must say Hit, I've learn a lot from you. We're feeding off of each other very well, I picked up a few things and Hit picked up a few things. I think overall we're going to looking much better than our first showings.


They will soon see what we are capable of.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I agreed, he takes it. Bobby, you look like a good fighter, our fight will be fun. May the best man win :thumb02:
> 
> (That'll be me fellas)


Thanks for the kudo^^ but that won't save you from the strokes. 

I'm just to good looking for the undercard, I need to step up now and you won't hinder me! 



HitOrGetHit said:


> I have been training with Spoken recently...


Well thanks for the info, I take that as an advantage for me :laugh:

makes me even more comfortable^^


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh trust me you will definitely be comfortable. Spoken will even tuck you in after he puts you to sleep.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Do they even allow you on the main card? I thought you were still working at my dry cleaners. I was gonna ask you if you managed to wash my jock without damaging it this time.


haha, in all seriousness today at the gym i went to arm drag someone and totally ripped his underarmor shirt... i was like "you mess with the Grizzly Bear...you get the claws"... he wasn't very thrilled but i didn't do anything just a simple armdrag


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> haha, in all seriousness today at the gym i went to arm drag someone and totally ripped his underarmor shirt... i was like "you mess with the Grizzly Bear...you get the claws"... he wasn't very thrilled but i didn't do anything just a simple armdrag


Tall, big and Powerful & SLOW!!! That is the Grizzly

I'll be running rings round you my friend. Rear Naked Choke, second round - NEXT!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Think i scared sigfig off, just hope the loser doesnt pull out of the fight with an injury.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

well see how slow I am come saturday night, i had a witty pun about britsh peoples teeth and me punching you in the face... but, thats the best i could word it HA!...

i sometimes suck at trash talking haha


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

That's not bad!!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I've just done my picks and it came to putting them in order of my most confident to my least confident.

It is now that I realise that I really could be completely wrong on nearly every fight.

I'm not bloody confident on any of my decisions let alone putting them in Confidence order!! lol

****Sorry about the double Post, my bad, feel free to merge them********


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is a pretty hard card to pick as well.


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

Pshh, putting JBS up against me?! An untalented, amateur who has never even had an exhibition match. This will be a slaughtering. First round KO via crescent kick/superman punch combo. It will be the most talked about KO in the history of MMA. I'm going to make JBS a legend. He'll always be remembered as the guy who couldn't avoid a crescent kick.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

^lol Atmo is taking his fight serious.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Atmosphere said:


> Pshh, putting JBS up against me?! An untalented, amateur who has never even had an exhibition match. This will be a slaughtering. First round KO via crescent kick/superman punch combo. It will be the most talked about KO in the history of MMA. I'm going to make JBS a legend. He'll always be remembered as the guy who couldn't avoid a crescent kick.


It's ok. You will soon be exposed just like Cung Le was!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well well, looks like I'm up against Davisty. No trash talk here, this one is gonna be a tough fight, but I know I will be victorious.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Well well, looks like I'm up against Davisty. No trash talk here, this one is gonna be a tough fight, but I know I will be victorious.


I've lulled you into a false sense of security with my exhibition loss... now I'll show you the real Davisty....

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:confused05id it work? Is he intimidated?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I've lulled you into a false sense of security with my exhibition loss... now I'll show you the real Davisty....
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Don't look yet, give it a second.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

ok, my picks are in. Does anyone know why the hell Sinosic vs. Haseman is on a UFC card? I don't get it. Sinosic is, and always has been, cannon fodder for up and coming guys. Haseman...well...I've never heard of him. 

This is King of the Cage, Strikeforce, Cagerage... material. Not UFC.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> ok, my picks are in. Does anyone know why the hell Sinosic vs. Haseman is on a UFC card? I don't get it. Sinosic is, and always has been, cannon fodder for up and coming guys. Haseman...well...I've never heard of him.
> 
> This is King of the Cage, Strikeforce, Cagerage... material. Not UFC.


That's because it's the first card in Australia. That is seriously the only reason they are on the card.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

After the first fight with Lj, we were both lucky to come out of that after gassing early. I was hoping for a rematch with Lj and a full camp. I will have to focus on dudeabides now, a tough fight, one I'm confident I'll win and of corse I'm gonna try to knock him out, but I'll take a sub if he leaves it open.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Your aggression will not stand, man. I am training with DREAM fighters for this fight, and will be totally prepared. Shinya Aoki himself is my striking coach, while I am learning submission defense from Melvin Manhoef. Those credits are all mine.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Did I already submit my picks for this? If I did, disregard them as I'm sending more LOL.


EDIT: Sent. Also, since i was KotN at UFC 109 I get put on the undercard!? I TOLD YOU I MADE THOSE PICKS ON SHORT NOTICE!!1 TO THE DEATH WALKER, TO THE DEATH!!!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Ruckus said:


> After the first fight with Lj, we were both lucky to come out of that after gassing early. I was hoping for a rematch with Lj and a full camp. I will have to focus on dudeabides now, a tough fight, one I'm confident I'll win and of corse I'm gonna try to knock him out, but I'll take a sub if he leaves it open.


Next time my man!!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ohhhhh yeah KryOnicle, it's time you feel the big Hogan Boot brother! You gonna wake up in a daze wondering why the world is spinning so bad, and im'a be standing over you like "awww yeah...that is a tasty burger"...or somthing...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ha, that's right on, I got your picks btw Ape City and TraMaI.

If anybody didn't know, the front page of the thread has all the signed up people, and the names magically turn blue when I have the picks so if you don't see that by fight night something is probably wrong.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

OK my picks are IN! Now all i got to do is wait and watch jmac get knocked out first round! :fight02:

Im coming for that belt!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man I am stumped. I turned in my picks but I am still very unsure about almost every fight on that card.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Man I am stumped. I turned in my picks but I am still very unsure about almost every fight on that card.


That's what happens when you fight me, people go so crazy trying to predict the outcome they forget about my left high kick.

Intermission by KO


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> That's what happens when you fight me, people go so crazy trying to predict the outcome they forget about my left high kick.
> 
> Intermission by KO


uhh.... I had a bad camp, I spent the whole time training Spoken that I didn't do much work until the last week... And my back hurts which makes me get off of the computer earlier and I had a headache so I just put my picks in fast. :confused05:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Man I am stumped. I turned in my picks but I am still very unsure about almost every fight on that card.


It's a tough card for sure. I'm still working on my picks.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

D.P. said:


> It's a tough card for sure. I'm still working on my picks.


Since we're from the same camp, can't we train together too, if you catch my drift.

I'm about to start training with Hit tonight, your welcome to pop in and spar as well.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Since we're from the same camp, can't we train together too, if you catch my drift.
> 
> I'm about to start training with Hit tonight, your welcome to pop in and spar as well.


Heck yeah Spoken, DP, and I are gonna be awesome once we get our camp running smoothly.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Heck yeah Spoken, DP, and I are gonna be awesome once we get our camp running smoothly.


Bunch of punks


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Since we're from the same camp, can't we train together too, if you catch my drift.
> 
> I'm about to start training with Hit tonight, your welcome to pop in and spar as well.


I like where this is going :wink03:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Your aggression will not stand, man. I am training with DREAM fighters for this fight, and will be totally prepared. Shinya Aoki himself is my striking coach, while I am learning submission defense from Melvin Manhoef. Those credits are all mine.


LMAO!!! Nice Dude! Keep on keepin on with that training and tell me how it worked out for you when you wake up.

You are either on the Diaz training plan or just really dreamin. Put down the pipe man.



LjStronge said:


> Next time my man!!


One could only hope.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Since we're from the same camp, can't we train together too, if you catch my drift.
> 
> I'm about to start training with Hit tonight, your welcome to pop in and spar as well.





HitOrGetHit said:


> Heck yeah Spoken, DP, and I are gonna be awesome once we get our camp running smoothly.


Sounds good boys. But my girl Toxie has to be down too. We always train together.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm glad somebody realized that I'm main card material. With my quick destruction of ol' D.P., I'm expecting a meteoric rise to a title shot


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Sounds good boys. But my girl Toxie has to be down too. We always train together.


Thankfully, someone thought of me (thank you, honey). I'd be honored to train with you guys. Perhaps D.P and I should get ourselves a cool common fighter nickname, like the Cyborgs lol.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Man I am stumped. I turned in my picks but I am still very unsure about almost every fight on that card.


This. Exactly the same my man - bloody hard card!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> This. Exactly the same my man - bloody hard card!


Its one of the hardest cards ive seen overall to guess all the outcomes. 

A lot of new guys meeting new higher caliber that might not do AS well, then theres guys like Keith that have more technical striking but a glass chin, and old Vets like Cro cop vs Big Rothwelll.... 

And Bisping vs Wandy, if Wandy doesn't get the KO do u think he can win?

Tough questions, but im confident with my picks


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Just put my picks in.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Sounds good boys. But my girl Toxie has to be down too. We always train together.


Sounds good! So DP, Spoken, Toxie and I are training and we are gonna take over this!



Toxie said:


> Thankfully, someone thought of me (thank you, honey). I'd be honored to train with you guys. Perhaps D.P and I should get ourselves a cool common fighter nickname, like the Cyborgs lol.


The MMAF Cyborgs!



LjStronge said:


> This. Exactly the same my man - bloody hard card!


I know! I tried to study up on them, watched some fights of them, but I just couldn't get confident in my picks at all. I mean Nog is always dangerous but his age is catching up with him. Cain has showed dominance in every fight but hasn't fought a top caliber fighter yet.

I never know with Jardine. I think he is definitely the better fighter, but it all comes down to whether or not we get the good Jardine. If not, Bader does have the power to stop Jardine.

Wanderlei definitely has the power to put Bisping to sleep, but he lacks the technical striking. Bisping also has faster hands and is more patient than Wanderlei. I just hope Bisping tries to get into a battle of wills in which Wanderlei will tuck him in for bed.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Can I be the mascot?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Can I be the mascot?


Gotta ask the rest! We can't have everyone join. Someone has to be left to feel the wrath of team... uhhh... Guys we need a name!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Just send me your predictions Hit  I will use them!

just kidding, trying to get my picks in tomorrow hopefully..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Just send me your predictions Hit  I will use them!
> 
> just kidding, trying to get my picks in tomorrow hopefully..


Haha I think if you flipped a coin for every fight it would be just as accurate as actually thinking them through. These fights could go either way!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Haha I think if you flipped a coin for every fight it would be just as accurate as actually thinking them through. These fights could go either way!


Yup thats true Hit^^

but I wanna do it right this time and put some time into it! Soon my name appears on the Main Card.. Promised


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm glad everyone else is sayng the same thing about them being tough to call. Makes me feel a bit better!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah the fights are very tough to pick. Every main card fight could really go either way (although on the night I'm sure the victors will be pretty decisive)


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Did a breakdown if anyone needs some help


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im gonna spend an hour or so deciding my picks tonight, some very tough fights to call


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

On the main card I only had trouble picking Big Nog/Cain and Bader/Jardine. I honestly feel like Rothwell, Bisping, and Joe are safe bets...now watch each one of them loses lol.

Bonnar/ K Seorieowriewr9345r34534958943 or whatever his name is was the easiest on the undercard. The rest were a bit tricky.

And talk about a coin flip in Haseman and Elvis...which one of these two fighters sucks more than the other? And which should be declared the crappiest fighter to ever fight for the UFC since it became succesful? Tune in tommorow night to find out!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Dudeabides broseph, changing my CC pick to TKO RD1. 

LOLCANZ


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

OK So i went with Rothwell by Desicion, so obviously im not going for Anthony Perosh because that would be flipping retarded....

Ill change mine to KO/TKO 2nd round Cro Cop :thumbsup:


And i guess Elves isnt being replaced???


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Well if its possible to change after already having sent the picks I would like to change: 

Cro Cop KO/TKO 2nd round

Had CC as winner via UD earlier, dunno why, just a hunch I had, now we'll never know anyway, so you can't tell me how wrong I was!


I guess the Elvis fight is scrapped althogether so that dosen't screw anyones picks since it's the same for everyone.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Damnit! I really wanted to see Rothwell vs CC.... THis is going to be a slaughter, and can easily end in 1st round...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm sorry you guys, TraMaI, Machida Karate, Inkdot and the other dozen that sent picks but it's against the rules to change your picks after you send them, I have to leave them alone. It's a bummer for fans and CPL members that those fights get changed, so it's not like it's your fault or anything. 

On the front page of this thread it said : 

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/71533-ufc-110-championship-pick-em.html



> Will try to update the fighters listed if anything changes in the next 12 days, but it's the responsibility of the person making the picks to decide when to send them. It can only be done one time. For a help guide to the rules and scoring of Championship pick 'em see Walker's thread:




And on that Return of CPL thread that explains the league it says: "ONCE YOU PM YOUR PICKS THATS IT, YOU CAN NOT CHANGE YOUR PICKS"

http://www.mmaforum.com/championshi...-pick-em-league/championship...em-league.html


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Just to back up what Dude posted it does suck with late changes to the card but once you submit picks they are final. It blows with late changes like this but possibly in the future I'd suggest waiting a bit longer before submitting final picks- late changes and injuries always mess things up.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

so... me picking CC is sweet for me? Or do i automatically lose as well cause his opponent changed?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Your pick just stays the same. If someone sent Cro Cop by ko in the 1st, and Perosh wins they get nada. If Cro Cop wins by ko in the 1st, they would get 10 pts for the winning fighter, 5 pts for the winning method and 3 pts for the winning round. Plus whatever bonus pts for how high he was on the confidence list.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank God I didn't send my picks yet. 

And Spoken, Hit, Toxie...and Kryo now(?), let's start working on that camp name lol.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Thank God I didn't send my picks yet.
> 
> And Spoken, Hit, Toxie...and Kryo now(?), let's start working on that camp name lol.


Hmmm..... Uh.... I suck at coming up with names... hmmm......:confused02:


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Me too, Spoken, me too.. Maybe another teammate'll be more creative...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

So who's my next CPL victim?


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn glad I didn't get over zealous like I did for the exhibitions and rush through training camp, putting my picks in early. Feeling real good about this one though. I'm pretty sure that this guy CC is fighting is a total can. Good for CC though just to get a win under his belt again. It could be reL ugly!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> This time it's for real, this is the signup thread for UFC 110 Championship pick 'em where the wins and losses count and somebody leaves as the champ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The Dude??? Can I get in on this or do I have to wit now till it starrts all over again???:confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you want to go against N1™, he needs an opponent?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

So I beat the crap out of HOGH at 109, I'm on the undercard and he's on the main card? How does that work? :confused02:

:thumb02:


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Good God, it was so hard to pick for this event.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

That is really retarded.... I pick Rothwell to win, and now i lose that 100% because i picked him....

So why do i even try?'

I 100% agree with changing your mind, is a NO NO but you cant change if your fighter isnt even FIGHTING???? That is sooo retarded it hurts

I dont remember reading anything about "Your screwed if your fighter gets sick or injured"

I would of never of posted my Picks if i knew u cant change after a injury?! Why would anyone at ANYTIME send in there picks hoping they dont get injured days before the fight.....

No logic involved

Its not like this is some huge business... Were like all friends picking fights to see who has the better insight.... I cant tell the future on who is getting sick or not....

That totally seems like a forgiving problem when your fighter gets sick and cant fight...

U should also post on the first page that your a dumb ass if u put in ur picks other then the day of the fight because they can get sick and u will lose 100% because of it


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I think we should be able to change a single pick if our fighting isn't even fighting.

But I don't have THAT much of an issue about it, unlike Machida Karate - that boy is UPSET!! 

lol


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> I think we should be able to change a single pick if our fighting isn't even fighting.
> 
> But I don't have THAT much of an issue about it, unlike Machida Karate - that boy is UPSET!!
> 
> lol


Lol i love getting screwed on one of the hardest cards to call already :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

So hint to EVERYONE that will be playing in the next CPL, Dont be a dumbass and send your picks till the last second or someone might get injured or sick days before the fight then ur screwed

I sent mine early after watching all there fights stupid me....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Thank God I didn't send my picks yet.
> 
> And Spoken, Hit, Toxie...and Kryo now(?), let's start working on that camp name lol.


Kry just wanted to be the mascot! 

And I am pretty bad at naming things as well!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol i love getting screwed on one of the hardest cards to call already :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> So hint to EVERYONE that will be playing in the next CPL, Dont be a dumbass and send your picks till the last second or someone might get injured or sick days before the fight then ur screwed
> 
> I sent mine early after watching all there fights stupid me....


Dude, Chill out yeah

It's a game, one that is ran for us for free and somebody takes time out of their day to do it for us.

Respect their call on this one. Regardless if you are happy with it.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

My picks are in, had a good training camp with Joe Lauzon, and I'm highly confident LJS is going to get SMASHED via Heel Hook that looks like an armbar round 2!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> My picks are in, had a good training camp with Joe Lauzon, and I'm highly confident LJS is going to get SMASHED via Heel Hook that looks like an armbar round 2!


lol, if you beat me by way I'm blaming the Cro-Cop fight as I had Rothwell. 

Only joking, your getting choked witha standing rear naked choke in the second.

Night Night cuddly bear!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> Dude, Chill out yeah
> 
> It's a game, one that is ran for us for free and somebody takes time out of their day to do it for us.
> 
> Respect their call on this one. Regardless if you are happy with it.



Yeah your right... Ill respect there call and swallow this one....

Its just going to kill me if i lose by like 10 points because of Cro Cop lol.... Ill stop my bitching though....


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hmmm that doesn't really make sense to count the CC/Rothwell fight. 

Basically anyone who picked Rothwell to win is automatically going to lose. 

Wouldn't it be a lot easier to just count the 8 fights left over rather have incorrect results and false wins/loses. I mean the results of this CPL will effectively not mean much if some of the match ups are decided based on a fight that isn't even going to happen.

For me personally I like to send my picks in last minute but because of work this weekend it isn't really feasable.

Anyways that's just my 2 cents. I know this is a lot of work to organize and calculate so I understand if it can't be done. I respect the decision if it doesn't change and all taht jazz.

Here's hoping K chose Rothwell, too lol.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Hmmm that doesn't really make sense to count the CC/Rothwell fight.
> 
> Basically anyone who picked Rothwell to win is automatically going to lose.
> 
> ...


Yeah, he just got done, um, voicing his opinion about why he can't change his picks for the last 2 pages. 

Someone step up and go against me. I won't bite.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Who would want to fight a dead guy, hell fighting a zombie is no fun without some sort of melee weapon.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> Who would want to fight a dead guy, hell fighting a zombie is no fun without some sort of melee weapon.



Hey man you do MMA right? Come take a visit down to Alabama in May and I'll show you what a "dead" guy can do. No joke.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Stokes said:


> Yeah, he just got done, um, voicing his opinion about why he can't change his picks for the last 2 pages.
> 
> Someone step up and go against me. I won't bite.


 
I have already spoken to The Dude....keep yourself unbanned and I'll take you on......at your own risk....and be prepared to lose!!!! he Pm'd me last night after I asked if I could still get in....he said yeah against Stokes:thumbsup: 


EDIT: and stop telling everyone to come to Alabama to fight you, someone is gonna show up there and kick your ass....LOL


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I have already spoken to The Dude....keep yourself unbanned and I'll take you on......at your own risk....and be prepared to lose!!!! he Pm'd me last night after I asked if I could still get in....he said yeah against Stokes:thumbsup:


Sounds good to me bro! You're going down.

LMAO. I didn't invite to fight, I invited to train!


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

why Alabama? your location says Pennsylvania, which is much closer to me then 'Bama...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not upset because it was in the rules before we signed up. However, I do think we should make it like the FFL where we get 1 single change. I mean this happened very close the actual fight. Like I said it is what it is. But I wouldn't mind having a rule in the future where you can have 1 change to your picks before the fight.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am not upset because it was in the rules before we signed up. However, I do think we should make it like the FFL where we get 1 single change. I mean this happened very close the actual fight. Like I said it is what it is. But I wouldn't mind having a rule in the future where you can have 1 change to your picks before the fight.


I dont care as much as getting 1 fight to change, as much as a fighter getting sick and you cant re choose when there is a new opponent that wasn't even on the card....

And my pick goes to la la land

It doesn't seem fair because thats completely out of our control to know that and we cant pick the new match up for it???

But o well i guess is what it is.....

Obviously i knew u cant take back your choices but never heard anything about if someone gets taken out of the fight u cant re choose the completely new fight.....


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> why Alabama? your location says Pennsylvania, which is much closer to me then 'Bama...


I don't really train up here, just do basic shit. I train in Alabama. I usually visit every other month or so but by the end of spring will be moving down there again. I'm only up here for school.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I dont care as much as getting 1 fight to change, as much as a fighter getting sick and you cant re choose when there is a new opponent that wasn't even on the card....
> 
> And my pick goes to la la land
> 
> ...


The logic behind it is that if you were given 1 change, you could have made a change to your Cro Cop pick. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

The Champs picks are finally in, get it on!


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

LJS is lucky my mind will be else where tomorrow night, because i will actually be fighting on a days notice! woot for taking a fight last minute... boo for not being able to eat my chinese food i had just payed for before getting the call


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> LJS is lucky my mind will be else where tomorrow night, because i will actually be fighting on a days notice! woot for taking a fight last minute... boo for not being able to eat my chinese food i had just payed for before getting the call


Nice man, kick ass!


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I plan on it, kids been training 6months, hes pretty big saw him at the weigh ins, his opponent didn't show so they literally asked me seeing as he was supposed to fight the kid i armbared in 33sec


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

You're saving the chinese food for after the fight, right???


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

yes  im so hungry now though, but i don't know if they are going to have me weigh in or not


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

wtf?!?!?! hillbilly mma! just kiddin.

but seriously, they should tell you something like that.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

well its at "heavyweight" so it shouldn't really matter but you never know if they want to throw a catch weight in there at like 240 which case i would have to cut like 2lbs before the fight...gay....

and even gayer because i ate my chinese after getting word the promotor pulled the fight....then 20min later getting a text saying its back on, ugh make up your mind am i fighting or not


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Picks are in!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> well its at "heavyweight" so it shouldn't really matter but you never know if they want to throw a catch weight in there at like 240 which case i would have to cut like 2lbs before the fight...gay....
> 
> and even gayer because i ate my chinese after getting word the promotor pulled the fight....then 20min later getting a text saying its back on, ugh make up your mind am i fighting or not


Well, good luck! You are a real man to be taking fights so nonchalantly.


On a side note: My picks are in. Just give me my winning purse in advance plz thnx


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

My bets are in, i hope sig *** has his picks in aswell!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha I'm getting less and less confident about my picks! We'll see what happens tonight!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel quite confident! Just hope my opponent has put his picks in, dont want to win by default!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Inkdot said:


> Haha I'm getting less and less confident about my picks! We'll see what happens tonight!


HA! I was feeling the exact same way just *after* I sent em in :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Everybody's result is probably going to be lower than they did in the exhibition. So don't feel bad if you compare the two scores because it's harder to rack them up with 9 than it was with 11, unless you're a ringer of course.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sent my picks dude.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I iz pumped! Can't wait for tonight!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What is happening with Rothwell out to we have send in a correction?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Toxic said:


> What is happening with Rothwell out to we have send in a correction?


No correction, if you picked Rothwell, you now pick Perosh.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Atmosphere said:


> Pshh, putting JBS up against me?! An untalented, amateur who has never even had an exhibition match. This will be a slaughtering. First round KO via crescent kick/superman punch combo. It will be the most talked about KO in the history of MMA. I'm going to make JBS a legend. He'll always be remembered as the guy who couldn't avoid a crescent kick.


I had to LOL it's not to late to pull out kiddo.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> What is happening with Rothwell out to we have send in a correction?





hixxy said:


> No correction, if you picked Rothwell, you now pick Perosh.


Wrong if u picked Rothwell like me then for some reason your WHOLE pick doesnt mean anything and ur suppose to tell the future if a fighter is going to get sick days before the fight DUH! lol....

So yeah if u sent in days early ur an idiot.... So lesson to all NEVER SEND UNLESS ITS ON THE EXACT DEADLINE! 

And even if you know u wont change ur mind, shit like sickness that is completely out of ur control will screw u....

I hope this ridiculous rule didn't screw u too Toxic

But yeah im done with bitching and its unfair rules like these that will keep me away from the next CPL after this one.

I was Hoping this was about Who has the best knowledge in picking outcomes of fights, then they make rules where ur fighter gets takin out of a fight, and now someone has a chance to beat u because u knew u couldnt change ur mind on picks but didn't know u couldn't re pick if someone gets removed from sickness or injury.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Sounds like a whole lot of Tito-itis going on. Rules are rules my friends.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Good thing i put Mirko Cro Cop TKO Round 1 hopefully this happens.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Sounds like a whole lot of Tito-itis going on. Rules are rules my friends.


Yeah except the fact that Tito says he is 100% BEFORE all of his fights then makes an excuse after his loses................


U even watch Tito LOL!??????????????


I actually been apart of a lot of Fantasy Football and MMA related Fantasy Picks, and i never heard of a rule where ur forced to keep the guys u thought were to win after they cant compete jsut because u send in early.

Not even the one im focusing on now instead of here does that thank god

And only reason im so worked up is because this was the Main One i even cared about and its the only one im getting screwed on lol....

I was able to change my picks with the other one im on i guess thats why this is such a weird thing to me


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Unfortunately this is not one of those leagues and the rules are clearly stated, once you make picks, that's it. This is mma and we all know that sometimes things happen, even in the week prior to a fight and cards have change.

And just a side thought, if you draft someone with your top pick in a FF league and that guy gets hurt on the first series of the game, let's say Tom Brady, do you get the first pick back or are you SOL for the year? 

If you ask me it was done on purpose to you specifically because you came out of the gate so damn fast in the exhibition round, everyone else needed some sort of edge.

Oh, and yes, I do watch Tito although with not much enjoyment anymore. LOL!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everybody sent their picks, almost time.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I missed your message dudeabides. I'll get in on the next one for sure.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No problem, will put up a sign up thread two weeks before 111.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Picks are in.....:thumbsup: Im gonna lose I rushed them together in like 5 mins.....


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Lmao late coming into this as only just started getting active again on here and everybody has Atmosphere beating me thanks for your support lol.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Soo excited!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

ARGH! off to a crappy start, I think im about to get pwd by toxie... thats 0-2 so far for me


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm at 1-1, Attention.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

1-2... and I got the round for this one


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

2-1, got the method for the first fight .

Soszynski is up now and he's on my FFL team. He seems to be kicking ass now.

WAR SOSZYNSKI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Toxie said:


> 2-1, got the method for the first fight .
> 
> Soszynski is up now and he's on my FFL team. He seems to be kicking ass now.
> 
> WAR SOSZYNSKI!!!!!!!!!


bonnar is gonna get whooped


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Of course he is! Soszynski already took round 1 and made Bonnar bleed profusely. 

I want The Polish Experiment to sub Bonnar in round 2. That would make my night .


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxie said:


> 2-1, got the method for the first fight .
> 
> Soszynski is up now and he's on my FFL team. He seems to be kicking ass now.
> 
> WAR SOSZYNSKI!!!!!!!!!


 
I picked Bonnar to win the decision in the CPL....it was the pick I was least sure of:thumb02: I see it goin the whole way, but Im pullin for you Toxie, I was just looking at the FFFL...LOL


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I bet Bonnar will still be in the UFC after this loss.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I bet Bonnar will still be in the UFC after this loss.


he wont ever fight for another org, ever...his fight with griffin will allow him to be in the UFC until he retires..


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I bet Bonnar will still be in the UFC after this loss.


Don't jinx Soszynski. Kthnx.

But he probably will...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am 3 and 1 so far, let my hatred of CB sway me.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Stokes said:


> he wont ever fight for another org, ever...his fight with griffin will allow him to be in the UFC until he retires..


Seriously. That fight was and will be the only thing of significance he's done in his career.

I'm also 3-1. And I also let my hatred for CB sway me Tox.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

F*ck Yeah!!!!!!!! Soszynski Takes It!!!!!!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Toxie said:


> F*ck Yeah!!!!!!!! Soszynski Takes It!!!!!!


dah... I got Soszynski ... but not the method or round


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

If you picked decision...does it still count points for round if it's stopped in the third? Lol.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was TKO in the 3rd


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

WTF is up with cro cops shorts? 

perosh looks terrible...still not sold that CC is "back"


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Only got CB right so far lol is Cro Cop fight classed as 2nd round TKO?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Im so pumped for jardine/bader...

hopefully i dont eat crow but My guess is bader is going night night..:thumbsup:

EDIT: neither one of them are doing ANYTHING! ugh...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

JBS said:


> Only got CB right so far lol is Cro Cop fight classed as 2nd round TKO?


Yes they said end of the 2nd round (5:00) TKO.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow.

*eating crow now*

Bader still didnt impress me THAT MUCH tho...lol

EDIT: haha didnt know back 2 back negs were possible, apparently they are 

thanks guys


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Meh, apart from the 1st round, I wasn't that impressed with Master Bader either.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

***SPOILARZ****




GOD DAMMIT!!!! Jardine was winning that too, almost exactly like I said it was going to go in my breakdown and he goes and gets KTFO >:[ FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU


Oh well, at least my Lytle Pick was damn near dead on, only thing I had wrong was 2nd round. WHO PICKS LYTLE BY SUB!? THIS GUY!!!

CroCop Pick was DEAD right too, TKO 2nd. On a roll!!!


Now I get to watch George sub Joey boy in the second!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

i had lytle by sub in the 3rd, hopefully g sop pulls off a sub as well


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

He will. Joe crumbles against grapplers. And he has T-Rex arms so he isn't about to out box him, I hope.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> He will. Joe crumbles against grapplers. And he has T-Rex arms so he isn't about to out box him, I hope.


unbelieveable, joe thinks he can take this fight and get a submission?

in his dreams...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

LOOK AT THAT FIRST ROUND!!!!

What'd I tell you?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I NEVER doubted the aussie man, thats why i took him in FFL...dude is a forced to be reckoned with.

joe cant do shit, george is 10x better on the ground

P.S. win or lose after 110 im gonna rock a sotiropoulos avy

EDIT: HOLY hell this fight is epic!!! wow...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW George is a fuckin' BEAST man. SO close that round, twice. Joey got saved by the bell... don't know HOW he didn't tap to that omo.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Beautiful fight. We almost had that sub in the 2nd. 3rd will be good too.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Fotn!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

joe needs to finish george to win, he wont get the decision for sure...

still waiting for a submission from g sop trama!! hhaah

awww man never came.

No WAY you won that fight joe, quit fist pumping plz


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

DAMMIT!!! George seemed a little out of gas but I think he still won that fight EASY. Sad he didn't finish him but he sure as hell beat him everywhere that fight went. Damn good fight. 

I guess that ends the "Yeah but can he strike?" questioning too.


EDIT: YEEEEAAAHHHHH 30-27! That crowd is ******* INSANE too!!! Must feel damn good.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Great fight, I loved the ground battle.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah, his ground game was superior in every way to joe daddy, he was even winning the stan up IMO...

Great showing george!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Silva!!!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

hes wearing long shorts, me now has bad feeling 

shogun looked terrible in the long trunks (fighting wise, no ****)

hell, even Cro Cop wore the longer style fight shorts tonight...WTF is going on? :laugh:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Stokes said:


> yeah, his ground game was superior in every way to joe daddy, he was even winning the stan up IMO...
> 
> Great showing george!!


IYO? I think it's pretty obvious he was DOMINATING the stand up in that fight. Fantastic technical boxing. So hyped on George now.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

WARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR WAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb02:


SANDSTORM!!!!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> IYO? I think it's pretty obvious he was DOMINATING the stand up in that fight. Fantastic technical boxing. So hyped on George now.


hes all mine you cant have!!!

stay back you!

P.S. I agree with Toxie.

UFC 110 has been really good so far, altho i was thoroughly disappointed with the jardine/bader fight, cant figure out why..


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

5-2 so far... not pickin the details well though 

WANDY! D E S T R O Y !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Bisping up one or did Wand steal that round at the end? I say Bisping up one.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

oh SNAP...

I think bisping is lucky that round was over...











LMAO. And he does the same in round 2...damn that lucky Brit..


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

OMFG I DON'T KNOW HOW TO SCORE THIS!!!! Wand keeps MAYBE STEALING ROUNDS!! 


This fight is AWESOME!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

AGREED. 110 has been f'n incredibly amazing !!! and we havent even seen Nog/Cain YET!


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

UPDATE! im back from my fight, and I lost, and suffered a broken nose  i shot in for a takedown ate a huge uppercut and bleed like a stuck pig all over myself...so everytime i went for a takedown my arms just slid right off him... he got me in a guillitien and lifted me off the ground... not fun... well worth the $500 for showing up for an amateur fight i guess...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This round decides it imo.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Wandy's got this.


DID I CALL THAT OR WHAT! I JUST POSTED THAT LIKE 5 seconds before lmao...


that was a great fight tho...i dont hate bisping anymore


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> UPDATE! im back from my fight, and I lost, and suffered a broken nose  i shot in for a takedown ate a huge uppercut and bleed like a stuck pig all over myself...so everytime i went for a takedown my arms just slid right off him... he got me in a guillitien and lifted me off the ground... not fun... well worth the $500 for showing up for an amateur fight i guess...


Tough luck bro, but $500 is a **** ton of cash for an am fight.



IDK who's gonna win...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Stokes said:


> Wandy's got this.
> 
> 
> DID I CALL THAT OR WHAT! I JUST POSTED THAT LIKE 5 seconds before lmao...
> ...


**** I MISSED IT! What was the decision!?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

that fight made me not hate bisping anymore...

definitely dont think he has any power in his punches though..he needs to find another gameplan or else every aggressive striker with a good chin is gonna beat him..


WAR WANDY.

To TraMaI: TKO at the end of the round for wanderlei


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah baby!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, a great fight between Wand and Bisping.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Stokes said:


> that fight made me not hate bisping anymore...
> 
> definitely dont think he has any power in his punches though..he needs to find another gameplan or else every aggressive striker with a good chin is gonna beat him..
> 
> ...


He did rock him in the first though.


EDIT: DAMMIT MY STREAM IS DOWN AGAIN!!11


EDIT2: They called it a TKO? That's BS he was ok enough >:[


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> He did rock him in the first though.
> 
> 
> EDIT: DAMMIT MY STREAM IS DOWN AGAIN!!11


check out this one bro:

http://www.channelsurfing.net/watch-ufc-110.html
it works for me!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Now I just need Nog/Cain to be a draw.

















Kidding lol. WAR CHICKEN NOGGET!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Man I'm so happy Wand won, but I'm also pissed I lost another one on the CPL. SHOULDN'T HAVE BEEN A TKO >:[ Think I still would've got points that way... You can still get points for not having the fighter right but still having the round and method of victory right?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

IDK i think the TKO was worthy enough, i mean bisping got dropped, grabbed wandys leg and was holding on for dear life as wandy pummeled punches down onto his noggin...


I have seen far worse stoppages before...lol


P.S. i hope this fights quick, i gotta be up for work at 5 am and its already 12 15 am here!!! damn you UFC and your late ppv's!!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im gonna get destroyed... Picked Bisping, Stevenson and Jardine...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, same here, I gotta be up at 5. I'm hoping for a quick sub.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Im gonna get destroyed... Picked Bisping, Stevenson and Jardine...


shoulda went with your heart for this card!!!

all the guys i wanted to win HAVE besides jardine of course..

lytle, polish experiment, g sop, and now wandy!!! hopefully nog destroys cain than all will be dandy!!

and if your heart said pick bisping and joe than :bye02:


EDIT: and yeah D.P. lol the working class hero we are! gotta work on a sunday...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Bahh!! Stream fail!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

6-3...I think ya got me Toxie... In my defeat, I bow to you in respect


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

****. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Stokes said:


> shoulda went with your heart for this card!!!
> 
> all the guys i wanted to win HAVE besides jardine of course..
> 
> ...



You neg repped me again, wtf dude.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

3-2 on the main card... looking at the undercard now


edit 1-3 on the undercard... until they overturn the Kryztof fight to a NC >_>


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Bahh!! Stream fail!


here ya go


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

attention said:


> here ya go


:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:

That made me feel better!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> 3-2 on the main card... looking at the undercard now
> 
> 
> edit 1-3 on the undercard... until they overturn the Kryztof fight to a NC >_>


Wha??? it was a NC?!?!?!
dangit... oh wait.. nm


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Kryztof won via Cut due to an accidental headbutt, should be called a NC IMO. See if the NSAC (or Aussie AC?) overturn it or what. They should. Fighter's don't deserve a win for something that was illegal and while it was an accident, he doesn't deserve a loss either.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> 3-2 on the main card... looking at the undercard now
> 
> 
> edit 1-3 on the undercard... until they overturn the Kryztof fight to a NC >_>


Are you just saying they might? Or is it official?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm saying they SHOULD, don't know if they will or not.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

if it was accidental they go to the scorecards...at least thats how i heard the rules read to me tonight...and we use the same unified rules as the ufc...so maybe they wont overturn it


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Let me know if it happens, lol, I'm already adding stuff up. Finished FFL if you want to see that, three way tie for first is crazy.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

D.P. said:


> :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:
> 
> That made me feel better!


the setup rush was SWEEEET!
gotta show ya that too... its sorta big so bear with me...

its a thing of beauty... very WANDY-esq










Especially since he almost dropped a knee on him, but realizes he cant... so he drops the fists instead


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Really? It was inside one round and it was a TKO. So idk. I think they'd go to the scorecards if it was ruled a doctors stoppage...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I'm saying they SHOULD, don't know if they will or not.


:angry06:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

I picked Cain to win via UD...

But as a Big Nog fan, man was this painful for me to watch


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Stokes said:


> shoulda went with your heart for this card!!!


My heart was with Bisping, my heart was with George and Cain but decided to pick againsts. Oooops


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

attention said:


> 6-3...I think ya got me Toxie... In my defeat, I bow to you in respect


You have been a very worthy opponent. I hope to face you again one day. :thumbsup:


D.P. said:


> ****. :thumbsdown:


I make you feel better, okay?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Watching Nog go down like that was hard to swallow...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have no clue how I did.....:confused05: Lost a mil on NOG though....


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Reminiscent of Evans/Liddell, Cain simply had the faster hands and beat him too the punch. Painfull to watch indeed.

On the bright side I was 7-2.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I have no clue how I did.....:confused05:


I think I did bad... This was a tough card for sure.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Very excited to see how I did!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Watching Nog go down like that was hard to swallow...


...here's something to cheer you up...its very Hendo-esq ... too bad Wandy didnt get much behind it


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Give me a few minutes, the big jmac/N1/SJ numbers are killing my calculator


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

i was 3 and 6 lol


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Thing is... i wont all of my bets... but for some gosh darn reason, I thought Bisping might actually pull off the upset via UD... which (IMHO) he almost did right up until the final 10 seconds of the last round when Wandy went into berzerker rage and dropped him... very close IMHO.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Bisping did have it up until the last 10 secs..


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I went 6-3.

How did you do Grizzly?

Bad luck on the fight and the broken nose, but you took the fight late after all so you get big props for that

and the 500 bucks is sweet


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Dammit two of my picks lost by TKO in the last round when they were winning. I'm so pissed.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Championship Pick 'em UFC 110
*​


> *The correct calls:*
> Te-Huna, KO/TKO, round 3
> Dolloway, Dec., Unan.
> Lytle, Sub, round 1
> ...


*The Matchups

Main Event
Toxic (0-1) vs ThaFranchise (1-0)
Fight won by the once again champion of the CPL... ThaFranchise! He won 69 to 67!!! FOTN!

Consider this yours, and hope you come back to defend it:












Main Card

jmacjer (1-0) vs Machida Karate (0-1)
Fight won by jmacjer 124 to 79!

Davisty69 (0-1) vs D.P. (1-0)
Fight won by D.P. 100 to 77!

HitOrGetHit (0-1) vs Intermission (1-0)
Fight won by Intermission 128 to 85!

LJStronge (1-0) vs TheGrizzlyBear (0-1)
Fight won by LJStronge 105 to 102!!!

attention (0-1) vs Toxie (1-0)
Fight won by Toxie 119 to 103!


Undercard

Xerxes (0-1) vs SJ (1-0)
Fight won by SJ 146 to 74! KOTN!

TraMaI (0-1) vs Walker (1-0)
Fight won by Walker 81 to 74!

hixxy (0-1) vs SigFig (1-0)
Fight won by SigFig 93 to 55!

Spoken (0-1) vs BobbyCooper(1-0)
Fight won by BobbyCooper 89 to 82!!

dudeabides (0-1) vs Ruckus (1-0)
Fight won by Ruckus 119 to 92!

Inkdot (0-1) vs SUR1109 (1-0)
Fight won by SUR1109 128 to 105!

sillywillybubba (1-0) vs matin_32 (0-1)
Fight won by sillywillybubba 120 to 103!

JBS (1-0) vs Atmosphere (0-1)
Fight won by JBS 80 to 42!

KryOnicle (1-0) vs Ape City (0-1)
Fight won by KryOnicle 100 to 67!

N1™ (1-0) vs Coldcall420 (0-1)
Fight won by N1™ 132 to 121!!

*​
Thanks for playing everybody. If it's still your thing next month we'll be back for UFC 111. A sign up thread 2 weeks before and if enough people come back the main card can be full of undefeated fighters :thumbsup:




Picks:

Toxic: 5 out of 9 right for 67 pts.
_correct: Velasquez for 16, Silva for 15, Soszynski for 13, Lytle for 12, Te-Huna for 11._

ThaFranchise: 4 out of 9 right for 69 pts.
_correct: Soszynski for 18, Lytle for 17, Cro Cop for 21, Silva for 13._

jmacjer: 7 out of 9 right for 124 pts.
_correct: Cro Cop for 24, Te-Huna for 23, Velasquez for 16, Bader for 15, Soszynski for 14, Dolloway for 21, Silva for 11._

Machida Karate: 5 out of 9 right for 79 pts.
_correct: Velasquez for 18, Soszynski for 17, Lytle for 15, Silva for 13, Te-Huna for 16._

Davisty69: 4 out of 9 right for 77 pts.
_correct: Silva for 19, Bader for 16, Cro Cop for 23, Lytle for 19._

D.P.: 6 out of 9 right for 100 pts.
_correct: Cro Cop for 24, Lytle for 18, Silva 17, Soszynski for 16, Bader for 14, Te-Huna for 11._

HitOrGetHit: 5 out of 9 right for 85 pts.
_correct: Lytle for 19, Silva for 17, Cro Cop for 19, Soszynski for 18, Dolloway for 12._

Intermission: 7 out of 9 right for 128 pts.
_correct: Cro Cop for 24, Velasquez for 23, Silva for 17, Bader for 15, Soszynski for 19, Lytle for 18, Dolloway for 12._

LJStronge: 6 out of 9 right for 105 pts.
_correct: Cro Cop for 26, Soszynski for 17, Lytle for 15, Te-Huna for 19, Sotiropolous for 12, Bader for 16. 
_
TheGrizzlyBear: 6 out of 9 right for 102 pts.
_correct: Soszynski for 19, Lytle for 18, Dolloway for 21, Cro Cop for 20, Bader for 13, Silva for 11.
_
attention: 6 out of 9 right for 103 pts.
_correct: Cro Cop for 24, Lytle for 21, Bader for 17, Soszynski for 16, Sotiropolous for 14, Velasquez for 11._

Toxie: 7 out of 9 right for 119 pts.
_correct: Cro Cop for 24, Lytle for 18, Silva for 17, Soszynski for 16, Bader for 14, Te-Huna for 18, Sotiropolous for 12._

Xerxes: 5 out of 9 right for 74 pts.
_correct: Bader for 16, Cro Cop for 20, Soszynski for 13, Lytle for 13, Te-Huna for 11._

SJ: 8 out of 9 right for 146 pts.
_correct: Velasquez for 19, Silva for 18, Bader for 21, Cro Cop for 20, Soszynski for 19, Lytle for 13, Dolloway for 20, Te-Huna for 16._

TraMaI: 4 out of 9 right for 74 pts.
_correct: Silva for 17, Bader for 21, Cro Cop for 15, Lytle for 21._

Walker: 5 out of 9 right for 81 pts.
_correct: Soszynski for 19, Cro Cop for 22, Silva for 14, Lytle for 15, Te-Huna for 11._

hixxy: 3 out of 9 right for 55 pts.
_correct: Cro Cop for 24, Soszynski for 17, Lytle for 14._

SigFig: 5 out of 9 right for 93 pts.
_correct: Cro Cop for 26, Soszynski for 17, Lytle for 16, Silva for 15, Bader for 19._

Spoken812: 5 out of 9 right for 82 pts.
_correct: Bader for 22, Sotiropolous for 16, Cro Cop for 15, Soszynski for 17, Lytle for 12._

BobbyCooper: 5 out of 9 right for 89 pts.
_correct: Cro Cop for 27, Velasquez for 16, Bader for 20, Silva for 14, Lytle for 12._

dudeabides: 5 out of 9 right for 92 pts.
_correct: Soszynski for 19, Cro Cop for 26, Lytle for 15, Velasquez for 13, Te-Huna for 19._

Ruckus: 7 out of 9 right for 119 pts.
_correct: Te-Huna for 24, Silva 18, Cro Cop for 22, Bader for 19, Dolloway for 13, Soszynski for 12, Lytle for 11._

Inkdot: 6 out of 9 right for 105 pts.
_correct: Sotiropolous for 25, Bader for 21, Cro Cop for 15, Soszynski for 19, Lytle for 13, Dolloway for 12.
_
SUR1109: 7 out of 9 right for 128 pts.
_correct: Velasquez for 24, Silva for 23, Bader for 21, Cro Cop for 23, Soszynski for 14, Dolloway for 12, Te-Huna for 11._

sillywillybubba: 7 out of 9 right for 120 pts.
_correct: Silva for 19, Velasquez for 18, Bader for 15, Cro Cop for 22, Soszynski for 13, Lytle for 17, Te-Huna for 16._

matin_32: 6 out of 9 right for 103 pts.
_correct: Silva for 18, Sotiropolous for 17, Cro Cop for 22, Lytle for 18, Dolloway for 12, Te-Huna for 16.
_
JBS: 4 out of 9 right for 80 pts.
_correct: Velasquez for 24, Cro Cop for 20, Dolloway for 20, Te-Huna for 16. _

Atmosphere: 3 out of 9 right for 42 pts.
_correct: Silva for 15, Bader for 14, Lytle for 13._

KryOnicle: 6 out of 9 right for 100 pts.
_correct: Soszynski for 18, Lytle for 17, Sotiropolous for 16, Silva for 14, Cro Cop for 18, Bader for 17._

Ape City: 4 out of 9 right for 67 pts.
_correct: Soszynski for 18, Bader for 14, Lytle for 18, Te-Huna for 17.
_
N1: 7 out of 9 right for 132 pts.
_correct: Velasquez for 19, Silva for 18, Sotiropolous for 17, Bader for 21, Cro Cop for 20, Soszynski for 19, Lytle for 18._

Coldcall420: 7 out of 9 right for 121 pts.
_correct: Silva for 19, Sotiropolous for 22, Bader for 16, Cro Cop for 23, Lytle for 13, Dolloway for 12, Te-Huna for 16._





Note, if anybody has questions or feels I made a mistake in anyway please send me a message and will try to take care of it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man I was demolished... 

*Bows to Intermission*

Well played sir.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

DAMMIT! If I went with my gut and chose Wandy... I'll never forgive myself for that.

Oh, and Nog losing.. HEY! At least I did better than the champ!!


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Dude, I can't wait for the next one!!! 

Who will be next in line to get Toxiefried?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> DAMMIT! If I went with my gut and chose Wandy... I'll never forgive myself for that.
> 
> Oh, and Nog losing.. HEY! At least I did better than the champ!!


We just need to get back in the gym tomorrow, and get back to work. We will rebound next time.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

We still haven't found a name for our team...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got screwed I would have never picker whats his face over CroCop, that fight shouldn't count since Rothwell dropped out.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I got screwed I would have never picker whats his face over CroCop, that fight shouldn't count since Rothwell dropped out.



This is why I think *at the very least* we should get 1 change to our picks before fight time.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The rules on Walker's first post of the new CPL going in were 'Once you pm your picks thats it, you cannot change your picks' except in bold underline, and I reiterated that on page 1 of this thread. If we all were agreed to tweak them before an event that's cool with me, but in the middle of one would be shady to the people that wait til after the weigh ins.

Oh and working on the rankings. :thumbsup:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Toxie said:


> Dude, I can't wait for the next one!!!
> 
> Who will be next in line to get Toxiefried?


That first undercard bout was my undoing... and the fact that I did not pick Wandy, for choosing Bisping and not having faith in Wandy I truly deserve the loss 

great bout Toxie raise01: 

i shall return some day... stronger + faster


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> The rules on Walker's first post of the new CPL going in were 'Once you pm your picks thats it, you cannot change your picks' except in bold underline, and I reiterated that on page 1 of this thread. If we all were agreed to tweak them before an event that's cool with me, but in the middle of one would be shady to the people that wait til after the weigh ins.
> 
> Oh and working on the rankings. :thumbsup:


I understand and in an earlier post I mentioned that it was in the rules. I was speaking more for future possibilities.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

We need to train harder! We're doing something wrong in the gym Hit, we need to evaluate what we're doing wrong.

Know what my problem is, I'm picking the way they win wrong. I thought Crocop was fighting Ben Rothwell so I thought he'd win by decision. He ends up Perosh so I lose out on some major points.. We gotta tweak these rules bro.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxie said:


> We still haven't found a name for our team...


Like I said, I am terrible at this! Any idea's Spoken?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Like I said, I am terrible at this! Any idea's Spoken?


I have ideas but their all crazy weird :smoke01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I have ideas but their all crazy weird :smoke01:


I think Spoken4812 would work better. Ya know... 4 then 8+12 would make 420!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Bastards... I was robbed by an illegal headbut...  j/k, good game D.P.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

ahhh my oponent was crazy Y.Y


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I have no clue how I did.....:confused05: Lost a mil on NOG though....


Ugh, guess that purse didn't help much. Well, you had an unfortunate matchup to lose with a score like that!



matin_32 said:


> Thanks for the points dudeabides. Lost all my points on Nog >_>


And no problem matin, but came from Walker I was the middleman :thumbsup:


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the points dudeabides. Lost all my points on Nog >_>


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Sucks to get KOd 

Well done SJ


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Sucks to get KOd


Ask HOGH how he feels lol




> HitOrGetHit (0-1) vs Intermission (1-0)
> Fight won by Intermission 128 to 85!


Sad that people doubted me.. Sad that people went with Spoken and sad that people chose HOGH, now thats twice I have proven the doubters wrong...

I got double the points as this so called "champ" 

I demand a title shot :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> DAMMIT! If I went with my gut and chose Wandy... I'll never forgive myself for that.
> 
> Oh, and Nog losing.. HEY! At least I did better than the champ!!


Great battle Spoken :thumbsup: it was very close buddy. The judges saved me that night^^ I knew I had an advantage there lol



Spoken812 said:


> We need to train harder! We're doing something wrong in the gym Hit, we need to evaluate what we're doing wrong.


No excuses Spoken  I told ya don't waste your time at the gym with somebody like HOGH^^


Everybody else who won there fights Gratz to all of you!


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

I only want to fight the best. MK scored big last time, so what did I do? I took him out. If you feel that you can hang with J-Mac, I welcome the challenge.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesome

Very close fight between me and Grizzly, well chuffed that I won though!

Can't wait for the next fight, surel this should keep me on the main card and moving on up


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

WHOA DUDE!!! Those are NOT my picks!



> Antonio Rodgrigo Nogueira vs Cain Velasquez Via UD
> 
> Michael Bisping vs Wanderlei Silva, Via UD
> 
> ...



Sent you those 2/17/10, they should be in your inbox in your PMs :\


Score SHOULD be:

Lytle: 10+5=15
Cain: 10
George: 10
CroCop: 10+5+3+4(?)=22

Pretty sure that's it right? Unless I'm missing something 0.o

57 should be my number  I still lose, but just saying. Walker's just lucky two of my picks lost right before they won their fights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> The rules on Walker's first post of the new CPL going in were 'Once you pm your picks thats it, you cannot change your picks' except in bold underline, and I reiterated that on page 1 of this thread. If we all were agreed to tweak them before an event that's cool with me, but in the middle of one would be shady to the people that wait til after the weigh ins.
> 
> Oh and working on the rankings. :thumbsup:


I don't think you should be allowed to change because not everyone may get the opportunity to do so. I would have assumed if a fight gets changed this close to fight time that the fight just wouldn't count. Thats my 2 cents but Its not my call and not a big deal, next time I will wait till the last minute I guess.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

so ho is main event next time, im a little blurry on the rules. doesnt the points count next time or is it a card to card restart ?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

jmacjer said:


> I only want to fight the best. MK scored big last time, so what did I do? I took him out. If you feel that you can hang with J-Mac, I welcome the challenge.



Good fight JMac im just glad i didn't lose by 24 points from that retarded cro cop thing.

And i deserve to lose going for stupid Keith and Stevenson :thumbsdown:

Ill be a Frank Mir and live and breath fighting till i take u down!!!

Feeling bad for my next opponent already!

Props to SJ getting only 1 wrong and getting such a high score!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think I deserve a Main Card bout after my performance for 111! :thumbsup:

And I want *Intermission* as my next victim^^ we both destroyed Spoken with ease, so a Co Main Event between us should be settled.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I think I deserve a Main Card bout after my performance for 111! :thumbsup:
> 
> And I want *Intermission* as my next victim^^ we both destroyed Spoken with ease, so a Co Main Event between us should be settled.


You really calling me out right now man?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> You really calling me out right now man?


I guess so  but if you don't have the guts Inter I don't blame you^^


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Im in the dark, what did I get I million credits for with the CPL???? Can someone help me out???:confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Im in the dark, what did I get I million credits for with the CPL???? Can someone help me out???:confused02:


Woah that is a nice payday!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Woah that is a nice payday!


 
Totally in the dark right now, not sure how or what I did last night. How do y'all know who beat who and all that like for Bobby to call out intermission, where is a breakdown of who picked or scored what....


*lost*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Totally in the dark right now, not sure how or what I did last night. How do y'all know who beat who and all that like for Bobby to call out intermission, where is a breakdown of who picked or scored what....
> 
> 
> *lost*


It is on a previous page. Dude tallies up the scores and then posts them.

EDIT: Page 35


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> *Results for Championship Pick 'em UFC 110
> *​...


Wow! 

Just wanna say thanks to dudeabides for getting these results to us so dang fast! raise01:

Tres Fun... Im in for the next one for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It is on a previous page. Dude tallies up the scores and then posts them.
> 
> EDIT: Page 35


 
Thanks bud would rep but cant....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Good fight JMac im just glad i didn't lose by 24 points from that retarded cro cop thing.
> 
> And i deserve to lose going for stupid Keith and Stevenson :thumbsdown:
> 
> ...


I would love to take this fight. Make it happen dudeabides


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

N1™ said:


> so ho is main event next time, im a little blurry on the rules. doesnt the points count next time or is it a card to card restart ?


 

*Bows in respect*


Congrats, not bad though for my first time out....:thumb03:

If I lose to anyone I feel its fitting i lose to Norway, he has always taught me alot....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Shaky start fo me but I will be back...with a vengeance.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Im in the dark, what did I get I million credits for with the CPL???? Can someone help me out???:confused02:


lol, 1 Million??

I got 5,000!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> lol, 1 Million??
> 
> I got 5,000!


He didn't even get 5k because he lost, 

I sent him a pree long PM explaining most things so everything should be okay now lol.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Intermission said:


> He didn't even get 5k because he lost,
> 
> I sent him a pree long PM explaining most things so everything should be okay now lol.


I don't get what your talking about? :confused02: lol


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> I don't get what your talking about? :confused02: lol


Oh sorry I misread what you said at first lol..

Okay so NO ONE got 1 million. Everyone who won got 5k, so don't feel left out aha.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

lol, ok, dude. Thanks


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Not everyone that won got 5k.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Not everyone that won got 5k.


ummm, yes they did?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Oh sorry I misread what you said at first lol..
> 
> Okay so NO ONE got 1 million. Everyone who won got 5k, so don't feel left out aha.


 
Dude I got 1 million and it was from the dude for the cpl.....swear:confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Dude I got 1 million and it was from the dude for the cpl.....swear:confused02:


Toss a bit of it this way if you don't want it! :thumb03:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Dude I got 1 million and it was from the dude for the cpl.....swear:confused02:


wtf? lol care to elaborate?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

He got the SMOTN award. Ya know... Sexy man of the night award!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He got the SMOTN award. Ya know... Sexy man of the night award!


Then wheres my million for SWOTH? you know, sexy woman of the night.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

This needs sorting - lol, I only had 3 k to start with!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> This needs sorting - lol, I only had 3 k to start with!!


Agreed.

I want a million


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Toss a bit of it this way if you don't want it! :thumb03:


If u ever need all u have to do is ask...


Intermission said:


> wtf? lol care to elaborate?


I really dont know thats why Im asking...LOL


Intermission said:


> Then wheres my million for SWOTH? you know, sexy woman of the night.


LOL...on its way....:confused05:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I got 7,000 including my KOTN. I was p-o'd when the pizza got here and I realized I couldn't use my payday to purchase it.

I'm living large, cyberly, though.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Coldcall I don't think that was from me, I just re checked the list in 'banking' and it says I gave you 1K. 

The main event makes a little more than the main card, the main card a little more than the undercard.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Coldcall I don't think that was from me, I just re checked the list in 'banking' and it says I gave you 1K.
> 
> The main event makes a little more than the main card, the main card a little more than the undercard.


 
must be from the Wandy fight....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Intermission said:


> ummm, yes they did?


Ummm, no. I won and got 2K credits.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow that was a poor showing from me, but some how pulled out the win. I'll be in better shape next time so don't sleep on the champ.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You got lucky because of Rothwell dropping out.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Ya i had a horrible event, but I'm still the king


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Word. Good stuff Davisty.

I'm coming for that title, and there's nothing you can do about it Franchise. Nothing.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

You'll have to get past me first lol. Good luck with that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I should be getting a rematch anyways since the officiating was horrible and I lost a bullshit decision.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha how many rematches you need Toxic? Maybe you shouldnt send your picks in so early next time :sarcastic12:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

ThaFranchise said:


> Haha how many rematches you need Toxic? Maybe you shouldnt send your picks in so early next time :sarcastic12:


Yeah you had better picks but your physic skills are off Toxic! 

Thats what were aiming for not who can predict outcomes of fights better Duh!

Greatest rules ever lol


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah you had better picks but your physic skills are off Toxic!
> 
> Thats what were aiming for not who can predict outcomes of fights better Duh!
> 
> Greatest rules ever lol


Tryin to Chael Sonnen your way into a Title Shot lol? Me and Toxic both had horrible events, but the next challenger better expect to fight the real ThaFranchise!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Tryin to Chael Sonnen your way into a Title Shot lol? Me and Toxic both had horrible events, but the next challenger better expect to fight the real ThaFranchise!


 
This aint a sprint its a marathon.....I didnt do too bad for pickin fights in 5 mins and losing to Norway....I think by the end of this thing the circumstances will have changed......:confused05:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I *HOPE* by the end of this thing the circumstances will have changed......:confused05:


Fixed for ya!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> Fixed for ya!


 
LOL I c what you did thurr....:thumb03:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I should be getting a rematch anyways since the officiating was horrible and I lost a bullshit decision.


Yeah, ok Bonnar, how many chances you need? It's my time now.


----------

